# Plow anchor wanted!



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

Does anyone have a plow anchor they want to sell that will work for a 46' Hatteras.

Thanks!


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, PM sent.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

*Plow Anchor*

Couldnt post pics in a pm!

Simpson Lawrence Delta Fast-Set Anchor (22 Lbs.).


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Great anchor but I doubt a 22 lb plow it big enough for a 46' boat I tried plow anchors could never get any of them to hold went all the way to a 20 lb and and 30' of chain and it wouldn't hold my 27' boat in a ligh current went back to an 18 lb hooker


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

TONER said:


> Great anchor but I doubt a 22 lb plow it big enough for a 46' boat I tried plow anchors could never get any of them to hold went all the way to a 20 lb and and 30' of chain and it wouldn't hold my 27' boat in a ligh current went back to an 18 lb hooker


Thanks toner. I just thought for 10 bucks he might want to give it a try apreciate your feedback.


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

Thanks! I think I need something around 60lbs as the boat is 52000lbs. I am trying to find an anchor that holds well in mud as my traditional fortress does not. It's great in sand but not so good in mud. I can adjust the angle of my fortress for mud and it works well. however, adjusting this each time gets to be a pain. I'm wanting a good all around anchor.


----------



## Fortress (Mar 14, 2013)

Hymal,

Since Fortress anchors are precision-machined to be sharp, they should set fast and bury deeply in any kind of sand, mud, or clay bottom.

If you are having issues setting the anchor in mud, then you might not have the Mud Palms installed, which lift the back end of the anchor up so that the flukes take a more aggressive angle into the sea bottom.

The Mud Palms are included inside the box with every Fortress anchor, but if you don't have them, then give us a call and we can send you out a set.

Regarding the 32° or 45° angle, you should only use the 45° angle to improve holding power in a very soft, silty, soupy mud type of bottom which you might find in a bay, like Chesapeake or SF. If the bottom is a harder soil, then you should always use the 32° angle.

Safe anchoring,
Brian Sheehan

www.fortressanchors.com


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

might try a claw anchor for mud, definitely works good for me.


----------

